#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Δαπάνη μίσθωσης parking, ασφάλιστρα ΙΧ και εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ

## maximos75

Καλησπέρα σας ύστερα από καιρό. Ήθελα παρακαλώ να ρωτήσω τα εξής :

1.Έξοδα μίσθωσης χώρου IX σε parking επιτρέπεται να καταχωρηθούν στα βιβλία ?

2.Εάν δεν επιτρέπεται να περαστούν στα βιβλία και φαντάζομαι ούτε στην  εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ, επιτρέπεται να ενταχθούν στο καθεστώς των αποδείξεων  που μαζεύαμε για το 2010 και εάν ναι που καταχωρούνται ?

3.Τα έξοδα ασφάλισης του ΙΧ υπολογίζονται ανάλογα με το πότε έχει  εκδωθεί το παραστατικό δλδ εντός του 2010 ? ή ανάλογα με το πότε έχω  πληρώσει διότι εγώ φαίνεται ότι έχω πληρώσει 3 φορές εντός του 2010,  καθώς ένα παραστατικό είχε εκδοθεί τέλη του 2009 και το πλήρωσα  Ιανουάριο του 2010.

----------


## accounter

Η δαπάνη μίσθωσης χώρου Ι.Χ είναι έξοδο λειτουργίας αυτοκινήτου και καταχώρηται στα βιβλία !! και στην εκκαθαριστική στο κωδικό 666! 
Τα ασφάλιστρα αναγνωρίζονται ως έξοδο ανάλογα με την περίοδο που αφορούν ! Καταχωρουνται στα βιβλια με την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του συμβολαίου !

Δαπάνες Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων - Μισθωμάτων leasing με το νέο Νόμο 3842/2010 

Δαπάνες Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων - Μισθωμάτων leasing.
*Οι δαπάνες συντήρησης, λειτουργίας επισκευής, κυκλοφορίας, αποσβέσεων και μισθωμάτων leasing Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων εκπίπτουν κατά ποσοστό 70% από το ακαθάριστο εισόδημα για αυτοκίνητα έως 1600 κυβικά και 35% για τα αυτοκίνητα μεγαλύτερου κυβισμού*

Παράδειγμα : Ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με αυτοκίνητο 1600 κυβικών πραγματοποιεί δαπάνες συντήρησης, κυκλοφορίας κλπ μέσα στο έτος 10.000,00 ¤. Από αυτό το ποσό αναγνωρίζεται φορολογικά το 70% ενώ το υπόλοιπο 30% αναγνωρίζεται ως λογιστική διαφορά και προστίθεται ως τέτοια στο έντυπο Ε3 στο τέλος του έτους.
Προϋπόθεση για την αναγνώριση προς έκπτωση των ανωτέρω δαπανών είναι η χρησιμοποίηση των Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων για την εξυπηρέτηση των επαγγελματικών αναγκών του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία. Συνεπώς στην περίπτωση που τα Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα εξυπηρετούν αποκλειστικά ατομικές και οικογενειακές ανάγκες αυτού, κανένα ποσό από τις ανωτέρω δαπάνες των αυτοκινήτων δεν θα εκπίπτεται από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία. Η διαπίστωση αν τα Ε.Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα χρησιμοποιούνται για τις επαγγελματικές ανάγκες του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία και σε ποια έκταση είναι θέμα πραγματικό και σε κάθε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα εξετάζεται με την επιβαλλόμενη αντικειμενικότητα 

Οι δαπάνες των Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων των εταίρων που χρησιμοποιούνται για τις ανάγκες της εταιρίας εκπίπτουν από το ακαθάριστο εισόδημα της εταιρίας.- Προϋπόθεση για την αναγνώριση για έκπτωση από τα έσοδα της εταιρίας των δαπανών για έξοδα Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων που ανήκουν στους εταίρους είναι η χρησιμοποίηση αυτών για την εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών της εταιρίας και η απόδειξη της καταβολής των δαπανών από σχετικά παραστατικά στοιχεία που προβλέπονται από τον Κ.Β.Σ. Η διαπίστωση της χρησιμοποίησης ή όχι των πιο πάνω Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτων για τις ανάγκες της εταιρίας είναι θέμα πραγματικό, το οποίο υπάγεται στην εξελεγκτική εξουσία του προϊσταμένου της αρμόδιας Δ.Ο.Υ.
Τα μισθώματα που καταβάλλει ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας σε εταιρία ενοικίασης αυτοκινήτων για μακροχρόνια μίσθωση Ε.Ι.Χ. αυτοκινήτου εκπίπτουν κατά ποσοστό 70 % για αυτοκίνητα έως 1600 κε και κατά 35% για αυτοκίνητα μεγαλυτέρου κυβισμού. Το υπόλοιπο πόσο προστίθεται ως λογιστική διάφορα στο τέλος του έτους

----------

MACPET

----------

